# What's you favorite opaque PINK polish?



## dixie (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi girls!

  	I need to expand my pink nail polish collection and am looking for suggestions.  I'm mostly looking for soft or medium pink (I'm very fair) that goes on opaque.  I have a couple pink Essie polishes and I do love them, but they're really sheer.

  	TIA!


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 17, 2011)

have a look at the barry m ones i got a lovely pink one from there


----------



## Zephyra (Feb 19, 2011)

Zoya Barbie is a good one.


----------



## dixie (Feb 20, 2011)

pinkie - thanks!  I'm assuming Barry M ships to the States?  I'll send them an email to ask. 

  	Zephyra - thanks to you, too!  there are a couple Zoya polishes from the newest collection that I'm wanting to order, so maybe I'll add Barbie to the list!


----------

